# Formular (Login) in Bild einbauen/einbetten...



## Canard (26. Januar 2004)

Wie kann ich ein Login / Formular (also ein Feld User Name und Passwort und ein Submit Button/Image)  in ein Bild einbauen? 

Wenn ich das als absolute Position angebe (als X,Y Koordinate)  ist es ja je nach Auflösung an einer etwas anderen Stelle, ich will ja die Seite kompatibel zu allen Auflösungen halten. Das Bild is ca 800 breit und 300 groß (Pixel) und ich wollte rechts unten dann noch ein Feld zum Login einbauen das dann halt immer da is. Das Bild is derzeit genau mittig (center). Kann ich das dann gleich direkt ins Bild einbauen, wie ich zB auch Links direkt ins Bild einbetten kann?

ThX!


----------



## thing (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

du könntest das Bild in einer Tabellenzelle positionieren die genau so groß wie das Bild selbst ist. In dieser Zelle kannst du dann rechts, unten dein Login Feld platzieren. Vielleicht hilfts  !

Gruß thing


----------



## Canard (27. Januar 2004)

Hm, ich hatte vielleicht gehofft das geht mit Image Maps oder irgend etwas ähnliches?! Hat da einer Ahnung davon?


----------



## Tim C. (27. Januar 2004)

ImageMaps sind für sowas meiner Meinung nach völlig ungeeignet. Sie erlauben bestimmte Bereiche eines Bildes als Ankter (<a>) und damit auch als Link zu nutzen, jedoch nicht bestimmte Bereiche als Eingabefelder zu nutzen.

Mein Tip:
Erstelle eine Tabelle, die die Ausmaße deines Bildes hat und definiere als Gesamthintergrund der Tabelle dein Bild.
Dann kannst du die Tabellenzellen so unterteilen und stückeln, dass du in einer der unteren rechten Ecken deine Formularelemente positionieren kannst.


----------



## Canard (27. Januar 2004)

Ich hab das so gemacht, da gibts dann aber ein Problem - ich kann für das Hintergundbild keine ImageMaps verwenden. (für das Menue)

Das einzige was dann geht is auch für die Links noch eine Tabelle drüber legen, kann man denn eine ganze Tabellen Zelle als Link festlegen?


----------



## supercat1510 (30. Januar 2004)

Ich würde dir vorschlagen dein Bild einfach in mehrere Teile zu teilen, dann wird es noch dazu schneller geladen.

Eine Tabellenzeile als Link zu verwenden ist nur möglich, wenn du ein transparentes Gif in die Zelle setzt welches du dann verlinks (das Gif einfach auf die Größe der Tabellenzelle ändern)


----------

